# Free EMT Basic Audio online?



## Chall09 (Aug 10, 2009)

Is there any online sites that provide FREE EMT Basic Audio? 

I'm looking for something constructive to listen to while I'm on the computer. 

-Stable09


----------



## ResTech (Aug 10, 2009)

Go to iTunes and search the podcasts section... just type in EMS. There is one called the MedicCast that is pretty decent... and Jeffrey Guy, M.D. puts out a good one too. Jones and Bartlett Publishers has a podcast as well that goes over the different sections of the textbook like cardiac, resp, environental, etc.

Most are advanced level but definitely good for Basic's to listen too as well.


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 10, 2009)

paramedictv.ems1.com

http://emtskills.com/


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 10, 2009)

The MedicCast podcast.


----------

